
Xwax – Open Source Digital Vinyl Emulation - raaxe
http://xwax.org/
======
raaxe
Thought I'd share seeing as I've not seen this posted before and I've been
using this software pretty much constantly for the past 5 years or so.

xwax is one of the only open source pieces of DVS software that's comparible
to the proprietary alternatives (serato, traktor) which all cost in the
hundreds of dollars just to get digital vinyl working. it works with cheap
soundcards, you can get a full DVS setup with about $30 worth of extra gear,
and you'll actually get much better latency (<5ms) using ALSA on linux than
you'll get with any of the proprietary alternatives.

massive shout out to the xwax developers that have made an incredible piece of
fast, straightforward and useable software for DJs and turntablists everywhere
<3

